# EMERGENCY TRIP TO VET WITH ROSIE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie woke us in the night with a terrible cough and kept it up. I knew she had a fever but no way to take it. (I now have a digital thermeter with her name on it). She was at the vets monday for a puppy cut and skin scrapping on this terrible spot on the top of her head. Skin scrapping came back negative and hopefully that is cured and someday she will have hair again. Evidently she picked up kennel cough on Monday. Antibotics for several days and revacinated for kennel cough. Vet said that she would need the vacine every 6 months from now on and that it is like the flu shot. Depending on the strain that is going around at the time, it may not work completely but would make a re-infection less serious. Her temp was 102.8 normal is 101. I knew that she had a high fever this morning and that it probably had gone down by the time the vet saw her.

As to the terrible spot on the top of her head, first she was treated for ringworm, then I thought maybe it was the topknot pulling the hair out, so cut off her bangs. What it was was dermodex, transmitted to the puppies from the mother and doesn't show up before 4 months of age. Mature dogs don't get it but puppies immune system is not developed enough to ward it off. So since the skin scraping was negative, maybe it is just a matter of time until we get hair again. I need to find a stick on bow for when I take her out in public. LOL

Poor little thing is in her bed and won't come out, guess she feels terrible.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Poor Rosie! Praying she is back to her healthy little self soon!


----------



## Jenya05 (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh no! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope she feels better soon! Poor Rosie. Kennel cough must be miserable. 
Does she really have to have the vaccine every 6 months? That seems kind of excessive if she isn't around other dogs except to be groomed. Is there a good groomer near you that isn't in a vet office, thereby reducing the risk?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that little Rosie has been sick. Poor thing!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Poor Rosie (and you!) Give her belly rubs for us, and hope she feels better soon.

I give Jackson the nasal spray syringe for kennel cough. The vet let me take the syringe home last time and do it myself. I do it every six months usually just because he is around so many other dogs. I did read he should not be around other dogs for several days after he gets the spray or he could transmit it to one of them.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope Rosie feels better... wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Rosie is feeling better soon. Probably the bald spot is bothering you more than her.....lol Abby doesn't seem to care what she looks like!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

As to giving her the spray myself, If I understood him correctly, the vacine is changed every season? just like the flu vacine because they try to keep up with the new strain going around. He said because she caught it so quickly, her immune system hasn't matured yet and she would have a propensity to catch it. As to other groomers, I expect it is the same, they all have dogs there or just leaving. He says it is highly contagious.

Yes the bald spot bothers me, and having her hair cut off is the most horrible thing I have done. She is no longer white with black spots. The white hair was turning silver and all the white ends got cut off and she doesn't look like the same dog. One of my employees asked if I had cleaned out the chimney with her. She looks sooty now. I am going to e-mail the breeder about the dermodex. I read that the bitch should not be bred again if she is passing it on to a pup. All dogs and humans have this microscopic mite on their hair follicles and it causes no problem and is not contagious. Just puppys with an immature imune system get it and it may take months for the hair to grow back. 
Vet told me to give her a third of teaspoon of Vit E each day in her food and that the best place to get that was Mazola Corn Oil. He said Mazola had more Vit E than other oils. Who knew. 

Just glad that we went straight to the Vet. Kennel cough can be fatal. And I did buy Rosie her own themometer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So sorry Rosie is sick! I hope this all clears up soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're both going through this. I had no idea kennel cough could be fatal. I guess I thought it was much like a cold. Scary!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, I hope she is better soon. I am sure it is hard listening to her cough  As much as you can, don't let her know you are worried, and don't do tons of extra cuddling so she won't go and think there is a 'reason' for your worry and then that causer her to be more stressed out.

Having just a single spot of demodectic mange shouldn't take long for the hair to grow back in, I don't think. Adult dogs can get this. If it is a adult pet, then it is an indication of a more serious underlying health problem that should be looked at by a vet (could be thyroid or more serious). Animals that have been starved/mistreated can have this as well as this is, as you said, an immune function situation. I took in a dog at Thanksgiving that had been put out. He was severly underweight and was nearly hairless and wouldn't have lasted the week with the snow coming in. I was very careful with him, using gloves, washing hands, changing clothes, not letting him in the yard with my dogs, etc. till the vet confirmed it was demodectic and not sarcoptic mange (this one is contagious, and he was missing sooo much hair that I wasn't sure). I did find out later, tho, that the sarcoptic usually causing a ton, ton of scratching and itching - so much so that it can leave dogs really naked. My dog still had hair around his legs, it was just very thin around the upper back and on the stomach and he didn't itch a whole lot.

He is also still a 'puppy' at about 1-2 years old (bigger dog) and is still intact, all likely making the demodex worse along with the lack of nutrition. He was very healthy other than this! The vet says the skin is the largest organ and the hair will be the last to come back in and will probaby be summer before he is in a full coat again. Anyway, good quality food and love is helping him along fine and he is looking better. It will take so much time with him b/c he was in worse shape and had so much repair to do with his body needing to put fat back on and hair would come last.....so likely your dog will grow that one spot back faster. Just wanted to mention this so you would be encouraged about your situation. 

Really hope the kennel cough gets better soon. I am sure you aren't sleeping good if the coughing is going on at night and the concern keeps you awake. I don't know much about kennel cough, but my impression from other dog health boards is that most people don't like to give it unless they have to for boarding. Of course, dealing with it makes you want to do anything not to have to go thru it again and I really hope for a fast improvement. I do, tho, just encourage you to look further into the situation and make up your own mind after studying other people's opinons about whether to give this twice a year. Again, I don't know a whole lot about kennel cough, but I do believe in limited vaccinations in general and would just like for you to be more informed so you can make up your own mind (after everything is back to normal).


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Rosie and poor mama. It's hard to say which one it's harder on in many ways, isn't it? I hope she has a speedy recovery. Run a vaporizer for her if you have one. The other thing you can do to ease the coughing is to take her in the bathroom, shut the door and run the shower on hot to steam the room up. Just like you would a child with croup. It really does help to open up their airways.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It's ten oclock her and I have just now got to work. Worried about Rosie all night. She no longer is coughing and no fever but listless. She wouldn't get up last night to come to the bed. When I went to get her, she was just limp. I know she was breathing; but she seemed like she was passed out. I finally got her roused and tucked her beside me in the bed. I don't think she moved all night. This morning she is just laying. Usually she follows me to the bathroom and waits outside the door. This morning she just staying in the livingroom and didn't seem to notice. Here at work, she is in her bed behind my desk. Usually she would go to each office and greet everyone and get her pats. For such an active little dog, it is really worrisome. Good news is that her appetite is good and last night she drank a lot of water. She had lost nearly a pound in weight. She is down to 7.8 LBs. I had thought that she would get to 10 LBS, now I'm not so sure.

As an aside, My 82 year old mother-in-law called early and said she was coming to clean my house. Yeah, seems like I hit the lottery. But after I got through cleaning the bathroom, sweeping, picking up, loading the diswasher and of course making our bed, I was worn out. Those are the things I usually do after work while I am enjoying a glass of wine. And the husband wants to plant the spring garden this afternoon. And oh yes, I have to poke the pills down Rosie's throat and her tonsils are swollen and it upsets her and me. I tried the peanut butter, etc. Then I ground it up and mixed with peanut butter and she wouldn't eat it. Why can't they give a liquid?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Get well soon Sweet Rosie !*


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Poor Rosie  She's probably lethargic because she doesn't feel well....I'm sure once she feels better and the medicine starts working, she'll be back to her happy, active self. Sometimes the medicine makes them feel bad too. My parents mini-poodle was on steroids recently for a bad ear infection and was acting really lethargic. They asked their vet about it and he said steroids can cause depression in dogs. So maybe her medicine has side effects that make her feel tired/depressed/etc. Its a great sign that she's eating & drinking.

Can you try wrapping the pill in a piece of cheese or chicken? Really smush the cheese/chicken around it so its a little ball.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Get well quick pretty little Rosie.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Rosie. I know how hard it is to worry about them so much, and I hope she gets better quickly. Thank goodness you took her to the vet.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Being lethargic probably from the medication. Not sure about the frequent kennel cough inoculation. It seems pretty severe to me, but do some research. Demodectic Mange is one of those things we used to say in Boxers that you treat it for 8 weeks and it goes away or leave it alone for 8 weeks and it will go away. Most dogs carry the mite but not all get the infection. Normally it is stress related. There are lots of good articles on the web about it.

Keep us posted on the progress.

Great mother in law, I used to clean before the maid came, she always said mine was the easiest house she cleaned, so I decided we could do it ourselves.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay people, I am getting worried now. Rosie had quit coughing and seemed to perk up a little; but yesterday, she just layed around. Today she started coughing this morning and it has stopped now. She is real lethargic. How long does this last? Some of you must have dealt with Kennel Cough before. I read that it is a generic disease of the respitory system similar to the flu. And that it is the underlying illness that kills them. She has been on antibiotics since Thursday. I have been feeding her canned chicken to get the medicine down her. This morning I scrambled her an egg and she would not eat. But She did eat a small can of chicken about an hour ago and is laying at my feet now. We don't have access to an emergency clinic or she would be there. It will be tomorrow before I can see the Vet. Probably I shouldn't read so much. But I watched a video today that said they may need chest xrays to see how congested she is and maybe oxygen to help with the breathing. It said that they shallow breath to keep from coughing and then get low blood oxygen causing legargy. Am I obsessing or not. If this was a baby, I would know what to do.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Lucille, get her in the bathroom and steam it up real heavy. See if this gets her breathing a bit deeper. Also, has she been drinking any? If she is dehydrated that could contribute to her lethargy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If you don't have an emergency clinic won’t your vet meet you. If she is just lethargic I would think it is more the meds, if she is having trouble breathing I would want the vet to see her right away or at least talk to them on the phone.

Many dogs get kennel cough and get over it with no ill effects. Take one day at a time.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I did the bathroom thing until I ran out of hot water. she coughed real big afterwards and maybe loosen the mucus. I gave her the lollipop stick (whats left on the stick) that she loved to get and chew off the remaining sweet and she took it eagerly. I don't think she is having trouble breathing or I would be headed to the nearest town with emergency clinic. But she is real lethargic. Yes she is drinking, eating and sleeping, maybe she is just getting well that way. I am not bad to panic--never have even with children in intentsive care. But I was young then and it hasn't been a year since I lost my other dog. And, I have never had a sick one before in all my years except the one that died. So you see, I just have to worry about this one. Thank for the info. Lucile


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would worry too. Keep us posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear Rosie is so lethargic and you are worried. I thought kennel cough last like 10 days to two weeks. I don't think it's real common for dogs to die from it, only if they are immuno-compromised or elderly. You just want to watch for pneumonia, but since you've seen the vet and she is on anti-biotics I wouldn't think that's a worry. She probably just knows that the more she is active the more she will cough.  I hope she is feeling better real soon.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks folks, I have calmed down a little. I was cooking just now and she wanted food (people food) so I gave her hamburger maybe a 1/4th cup and she ate it down. And she went to the back door to go out; but that is not going to happen. Its raining so she can use the pee pads. I don't want her to get wet. I haven't brushed her either--just running my fingers through her coat. Vet said not to let her run and jump either. Couse that hasn't been an issue, since she is just laying around. So as long as she has an appetite, I suppose I can maintain. She will be so spoiled before she gets well that I will have a hard time getting her back to regular eating. Thanks again for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This sounds SO scary. You are doing great. Hope she starts getting better soon!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope your little girl is feeling better soon!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking to see how Rosie is today.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Rosie has been under the weather and you had a scare. Wishing her a speedy and healthy recovery soon!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie got up and used the pee pad and then to the couch. She doesn't cough unless she is up walking around. No fever this morning though. She looks real bedraggled as she has not been bathed or brushed since this started. I don't want to stress her any. Just like a sick child, you can tell by her droopy eyes that she feels bad. It is still damp and rainy outside, so will have to bundle her well to take to work. Maybe she will perk up when the employees start making over her. The no fever part is good. I have resigned myself to it just taking a while for her to get over this. And it is the start of the week and the Vet is available if I get another panic attack. Last night she got her favorite toy a squeaky lion. But she didn't bring it to us to throw, just squeaked it a time or two and layed down with it. Thanks for asking. I will keep you posted.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Glad to hear that Rosie is feeling a little bit better. Pace had kennel cough when he was about 5-6 months old. He had even been vaccinated but I guess it doesn't protect against all strains and sometimes doesn't protect for very long. His was mild but did last about 10 days before he was completely himself. If you choose the vaccine the upside is there are very very few side effects reported and since both of mine are around a lot of other dogs with dog classes, dog park, etc I do choose to vaccinate. Hope Rosie is able to RLH soon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Of course you're worried, Lucille. I would be too ! We hate to see our active, joyful dogs down and tired. I hope Rosie starts feeling better each day and this will eventually be a thing of the past. ((hugs))


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucille, I hope Rosie is feeling better soon. I think the antibiotics make them feel pretty sluggish for a while, too. I know that's how it works for people, anyway.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wondering if Rosie's feeling any better today?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope she's feeling better every day! I'm so sorry to read this thread and see what you've been going through with her. Poor baby.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is still the same, intermittent coughing with any activity. She just lays around. But at least she has started following me to the bathroom again. I found her outside the bathroom door this morning. And she is eating like a hound. This morning she finished off the kibble I put out last night. Stood right there and ate every piece. She feels heavier--like she has gained back the pound she lost. Is that possible to gain nearly a pound in 6 days? I will weigh her on the postal scales when we get to the office. The way my mind works, I wonder if she is accumulating fluid. But, she is eating really well. Her cough sounds more like she is blowing her nose now. Yet there is no drainage. The sun is out and it is supposed to be a warm day. I will take her out in the back yard this afternoon and see how she does. If she just sits there the sun will be good for her.

With all my children and grandchildren I was blessed that they were never really sick. They could have fever of 104 one day and get up the next morning feeling fine. (we won't talk about the two girls that spent weeks in intensive care due to car accidents). And except for my little schnauzer all my dogs died of old age and was expected. So I am really flying by the seat of my pajamas. LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Afternoon update. I weighed Rosie this morning on the postal scales and she weighed 8.5--that is a pound since last thursday when the Vet weighed her. Everyone is concerned at the office and Rosie is no better. I called the Vet and they were going to add a med for me to pick up and see her on Thursday if no better. Then I told them about the weight gain and they said bring her in. Good news is it is not fluid. Seems the first med is predisone and increased her appetite. No signs of water gain. So she has regained the original weight lose. Yet the Vet seemed concerned that she was not better and gave her an antibotic shot and prescribed an antibotic. They did blood work and won't have the results until sometime tomorrow afternoon.Vet assured me this was just a precaution and not to worry. "Well it takes a worried mind to sing a worried song and I'm worried now". Yeah! my life is like a country music song.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just catching up w/this post..
Feel better very soon little sweetie pie!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Please feel better real soon Rosie. So sorry Lucille that you and Rosie are going through this. XOXO


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's still worrisome. I know you want your little girl to be her usual bouncy and happy self. I hope this is very temporary. You are doing a great job caring for Rosie, but if she could speak it might help a little bit! Rosie, come on girl, what's going on?  Belly rubs for her.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I got the results of Rosie's bloodwork today. Vet said that she was perfectly normal. He thinks the meds are part of the problem and said that it would be a good two weeks before she was back to her self. She has been up some today. As luck would have it I am "sick as a dog" myself. I was up all last night coughing (how ironic is that?). Didn't go to work today and have a fever. I hope its now the flu. Yes I asked the Vet if I had what Rosie has. He said that I didn't but husband could because he was just a dog. He ment that to be funny of course.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lucile, I hadn't been checking this thread, so I had no idea Rosie is still struggling to get well. Good news about the blood work. Hopefully she'll continue to improve now that it's been determined the meds may have been contributing to it. Tori and I are sending healing thoughts and prayers for her, and adding you, too. Feel better soon :hug:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just got back from the Doctor for myself--sever case of broncatitus. Two shots and steriod and narcotic cough medicine and antibotic. Except for the cough syrup, same meds as Rosie. We are truely bonded. She picked up her little squeaky mouse and played for a few minutes then back to bed. That is where I'm headed. Dr said something about hospital--can't let that happen.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Get well soon!*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope you both feel better soon. I'm glad Rosie had enough energy to play with her toy at least for a few minutes. Poor baby.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wishing both of you a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Hope you get better soon - with no hospital! Get plenty of rest!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh no!  I am so sorry to hear you are ill to, Lucille. Murray and I are sending healing energy your way. If I could figure out a way to ship a pot of homemade chicken soup safely, I'd send that too....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Take care of yourself, Lucille! How odd that are you both suffering with such similar symptoms (whoa, is that a tongue twister??!). ((((hugs)))) to you both!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

When it rains it pours.... Try drinking lots of green tea and take care of yourself.
Glad to hear the bloodwork came back normal on Rosie.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, Rosie is better but not much. She finished to predisone yesterday and still has 3 more days of antibiotics. She is not a lethargic and actually went outside yesterday. Then the Bantam rooster pecked her and she ran back to the house and wouldn't go out again. Husband was in charge. I would have taken the broom to the Bantam. He is the only Bantam and the others pick on him, so I guess he thought He would pick on Rosie. He is in for a bad day when she gets well. Rosie still soulds congestive with her breathing and is constantly blowing her nose. Don't know how to described it--nothing comes out; but it sounds exactly like someone blowing their nose. I hope that the nose tissue is just dry from the predisone and this will clear up.

As to me, yesterday was a really bad day. I was so weak I was shaking and couldn't stop coughing. At one time, I actually thought about the emergency room; but it has to be bad enough for me to dial 911 for that to happen. And this morning I noticed that I have a fine rash all over my face--probably the antibiotic. And as if we needed anymore stress, My oldest boy put off two of his little boys last night for us to babysit. The youngest starting vomiting about 2:am and I have been up since then. I will be back in the bed as soon as son picks up the boys. Husband is the same with grandchildren as he was with out children. Mothers tend to sick children--no matter how sick mother is.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow-you've had a bad night and morning! I hope you get back to bed and can rest all day. So sorry you guys are having such a hard time recovering. Watch the rash to be sure it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lucille, I am so sorry to read this is still effecting Rosie. And so sorry to hear that you are not feeling well too. I am sending out good vibes to you both. Get well soon Lucille and Rosie.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my...you poor thing! All this at once 

I do hope you are feeling better today. Please call the doctor about the rash...it is likely an allergic response and you don't need for that allergic response to get worse! Please call and make a note of what you are allergic to so you won't take it in the future or other similar drugs.

I do hope you are both better soon. Do please take care of yourself.....don't put yourself last....you hubby can do some stuff....just leave what has to be done and put yourself as a top priority, ok?

After you get better, you might want to stay out of the wind this spring as this seems to bring it back in some people.

Sending quick healing prayers for both of you. :hug:


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

You are indeed likable, Lucille. "Just don't go to town" as Kenny Rodgers used to sing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((Lucille))) It is a huge stress when you can't rely on help from within the household. There is just so much you can do. You're sick, Rosie's not well and you'll have to say 'no' to anyone else that imposes things on you. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That doesn't sound good. I hope your feeling better today (and Rosie too). Take care of yourself.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It's a beautiful day, 52degrees and climbing to 77. Rosie went out to do her business this morning and tore up the toilet paper. First time I have seen her play in two weeks. When I weent to get it up, she tried to play "catch me if you can". She took her last dose of meds this morning; but yesterday she started coughing again a little. I am still worried about her; but the Vet said it would take a while. At least her spirits have lifted.

I am not much better with the coughing. But no fever and have a little strength. I figure It will take me another week to get better--going by Rosie's illness. Still think it is related. What are the odds of us having the same symptoms and meds? 

And as an aside for you chicken lovers, When Rosie and I went out in the back yard this morning, the little Bantam Rooster flogged me! He is so funny--thinks he is as big as the big rooster. Little things like that make be smile. Thanks everyone for caring enough to check on us. 

Lucile


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> It's a beautiful day, 52degrees and climbing to 77. Rosie went out to do her business this morning and tore up the toilet paper. First time I have seen her play in two weeks. When I weent to get it up, she tried to play "catch me if you can". She took her last dose of meds this morning; but yesterday she started coughing again a little. I am still worried about her; but the Vet said it would take a while. At least her spirits have lifted.
> 
> I am not much better with the coughing. But no fever and have a little strength. I figure It will take me another week to get better--going by Rosie's illness. Still think it is related. What are the odds of us having the same symptoms and meds?
> 
> ...


When I saw that "all you chicken lovers" I did not know what had happened  I am so glad Rosie is better and at least you got a smile today...Hugs to all!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It sounds like you're both doing some better today and that's good news! It does take a long time to get through doesn't it? I know some vets still say you can't catch kennel cough, but others say you can! They also call it Infectious Tracheobronchitis--sounds more like the Bronchitis us humans get! I transported a couple dogs last year with kennel cough and I came down sick afterward too. I hope you continue to improve and that Bantam stops giving everyone hell!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well good news on the home front. Rosie is completely recovered. I have to tell you that there were times that I didn't think she would make it. One day she just lost all her breath and gasped. Scared me silly. Then I was and am still recovering. We just laid on the bed together. But this weekend, she is running and enjoying life again. She started bring us her toys to throw and being a little pest again. The weather has been beautiful and we are doing the outside potty thing and she is really getting the hang of that. Loves a particular green patch of lawn. And the chickens have had a bad day--she delights in running them back into the hen house. She will herd them back. Yesterday the big rooster got enough of her and flogged her for it. She ran back to me and watched him closely. He doesn't have any spurs so he can't really hurt her. I'll bet though that she will watch him and figure out how to stay out of his range.

Also the swimming pool is worrying me a little. She walks around it and looks. I can't let her out in the back without going with her yet until I know that she won't fall in. The water is way to cold. Hopefully when it warms up we can see if she likes swimming. It is a lap pool now very wide with steps in the end. Once she sees how to get out and I know she can swim, she will have free rein of the back yard (her and the chickens).

Maybe because she was so sick and we babied her so much--cuddling and holding her--she is quieter now. Where before she wouldn't lay in our laps without pestering us, she is now coming up and getting in our laps and laying still. Sitting on the sofa, etc. Never before was she so still. I like this phase a little better. Since I got sick a week after her, I guess I have another week of whatever. But am also much better--just can't do anything very streneous--will lose my breath.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So glad to hear both of you are on the mend. You have been through a lot so this wonderful news to read this morning.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Rosie is feeling better. Please be careful with the pool. My brother-in-law lost his 12 year old dog last fall due to Lucky drowning in the pool. They were heart broken. He had really been on his last leg anyway but it was such a terrible situation and they have so much guilt.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear things are better, Lucille.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for checking back. Rosie is 100%, I am getting there. Probably has something to do with my age. LOL. In response to Marianne about the pool--let me tell you a story.
Once I had a little schnauzer and every morning I would put her out the back door to do her business. Winter came and the pool froze over and it snowed. I got up as always and put little Pearl out and proceeded to make the coffee--it was still dark out. We had a wonderful protection dog named Axel--a Russian Alsation. Well, Axel began to bark at the back door and I went to look what was the matter. Little Pearl was nowhere to be seen--just little footprints in the snow going out across the pool and a small hole in the ice. Of course I screamed and ran out and tried to find her below the ice with no success. I ran back upstairs and got husband and we looked to no success. She was gone under the ice. We came back in--me screaming and him not nowing what to do--then Axel began to bark at the back door again. I went and he had Little Pearl in his mouth. She was stiff--literally. I guess instinct took over and I ran the sink full of luke warm water and put her in it. After what seemed like forever, she began to revive. Mind you it is still dark outside. I continued to gradually warm her and she began to move around. It was 8 am before the Vet opened. When I called him, he said that we had saved her--she was walking around by then-- and she would be alright. Yes she was alright, no problems at all after she got warm. She was under the ice of I don't k ow how long. Her little footprints went straight from the back door to the pool and that little hole. Axel lived a long life and protected all of us always. The irony is that he wouldn't get in the pool and was afraid of it--yet he dove in and came up with a little dog and saved her life. I have told this story to others and they look at me like they don't believe; but it is the truth. After Axel died of old age, I went through three other protection dogs and had to send them back to the breeders. Just wasn't the same dog--to mean and couldn't be trusted with children. I miss that old dog to this day and believe me, I watch out for the pool!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, that's an amazing story. I'm so glad you had a happy ending. What a good boy Axel was. How long did you have Pearl?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love your story. Sometimes dogs do amazing things. Happy to hear you and Rosie are both doing better. Welcome back to the rest of the world!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Little Pearl had a short life, She died last fourth of July from an acute case of pancretitus. She was only 7. I still miss that little dog also. She was the reason I got Rosie. I was grieving so and we got Rosie three weeks after. I confess I did not research breeders and found Rosie on Petfinder. I fell for the story the breeder gave me about her parents being show dogs, etc. But Rosie is a "happy little dog". That is what I wanted and she fills that bill. I did not know anything about the Havanese other than Happy--long-lived and relatively no health problems. I figured Rosie would go to the nursing home with me and be my last dog. Since I have found out about breeders, I will probably get another one soon. This time, I will make sure of the health issues and breeding. I couldn't stand the thought of something happening to Rosie and me not having another one. But I am looking for an older one already housebroken. A year or so old to be the companion for Rosie and me. I will have to say that Rosie doesn't have any seperation anxiety or other issues behaviorly wise. She is outside now laying in the sun and watching the chickens while I type.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So happy things are better. You have some good memories of all to short lived pets and companions. Let's pray that Rosie will find a new friend who will be a great companion to you both for years to come. Hugs, Flynn and Winston


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I loved hearing about Axel! What an awesome dog to have had in your life. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have goosebumps and tears in my eyes reading your story, Lucille. What an amazing save! 

Rosie, you leave those chickens alone, 'k?


----------

